
Libra – A New Global Currency - vd1
https://libra.org
======
clan
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20210782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20210782)

------
nopassrecover
The next M-Pesa?
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-Pesa](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-Pesa)

